# I'm retiring from Duck Hunting*



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I avoid any place where there's so few spots that I may get muscled out. I'm not a big guy, I'm not a tough guy, and I get enough crap at work that I don't need it on Saturday morning.


 
AMEN !!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> I've had it.
> I'm fed up with those with NO sense of hunter ethics.
> 
> You've all heard it a hundred times, but my first and only time out duck hunting this year was ruined by a bunch of inconsiderate hunters.
> ...


can i have your stuff?


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

I too find that the urge to hunt over comes the urge to kill the idiots how ruin hunts. My brother and i had a situation where we were set up long before shooting time, and two idiots came and set up right around the bend. when two ducks circled they shot over our heads...(close enough to hear the pellets screaming by just over our heads.) Plus, gotta love watching the dog work the retrieves


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I quit in 1987 and haven't been back since. Just got to be too crazy for me. Finally sold all my dekes and silos a couple of years ago but still have an almost unused high gloss 1100 3 in. mag. that I just can't part with...one of the good ones.....

Live on a river and watch the ducks everyday, thats good enough for me...


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

IMO, if you tune in to the all of the other threads every once in awhile, there is a downside to every form of hunting. Every type of hunter that frequents this site has something to b**** about. We have snaggers in the rivers, deer hunters shooting fawns and sitting in others stands, and we waterfowlers complain about downwinding, skybusting, and other dick moves that happen in the marsh. My point is, whether you get encroached upon while you are in the marsh or waist deep in the river fishing for steelhead, there is always someone who is a little less considerate than most of us would like to see. Sorry for your bad experiences, but no matter what type of hunting you participate in, something is always going to irk you.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

BeWild said:


> IMO, if you tune in to the all of the other threads every once in awhile, there is a downside to every form of hunting. Every type of hunter that frequents this site has something to b**** about. We have snaggers in the rivers, deer hunters shooting fawns and sitting in others stands, and we waterfowlers complain about downwinding, skybusting, and other dick moves that happen in the marsh. My point is, whether you get encroached upon while you are in the marsh or waist deep in the river fishing for steelhead, there is always someone who is a little less considerate than most of us would like to see. Sorry for your bad experiences, but no matter what type of hunting you participate in, something is always going to irk you.


i concur. and its a shame.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

MERGANZER said:


> QUIT THEN! That will show em whose boss! I would much rather have you be an ambassador for the sport and stay on as a positive influence to those who see how you conduct yourself than to have you walk away. If all the good role models quit, what role models are left for tomorrows hunters?
> 
> Ganzer


You make a good point but my dads been deer hunting upnorth on state land got there really early. And someone else showed up My dad didn't think he was gonna get to the truck alive. This guy was pissed off and told my dad he'd kill him if he messed up his hunting again. Again state land first come first serve. My father and I hunted there for several years prior and never ever saw anyone. We no longer hunt there. I don't care what anyone says its not worth the chance. :rant: Being a positive role model does help in some areas though


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

The bigger the private land band-wagon gets the more crowded the remaining public land hunting will get. It's that whole self fullfilling prophecy thing. 

Less interest in hunting by the general public, starts just like this. Frustration paints the idea that paying big money will always get a single take, TV quality duck hunt...C'mon, it ain't gonna happen for most hunting wild and not in front of a camera as a job.

If it were and is starting to be more and more, you'll end up with the price to hunt the best wild places escalating. Eventully needing to go global for clientel. Thats part of keeping them wild, limit the number of hunters, highest bidder wins. If not they'll end up just becoming more overcrowded and now overpriced hunting land (If you've ever had to pay for bad hunt you'd understand). 

So eventually this leads to future generations with nothing being passed down.

Two things - Ever wonder why Europeans don't hunt and what does the man quoted in your signature statement mean?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

You wrote a poem?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> The bigger the private land band-wagon gets the more crowded the remaining public land hunting will get. It's that whole self fullfilling prophecy thing.
> 
> Less interest in hunting by the general public, starts just like this. Frustration paints the idea that paying big money will always get a single take, TV quality duck hunt...C'mon, it ain't gonna happen for most hunting wild and not in front of a camera as a job.
> 
> ...


Teddy was a great man, and he's probally rolling in his grave if he's watching some of the hijinx that occur on HIS public land. Those that crowd others inconsiderately do nothing but "impair" our natural resources. My idea of passing down my love for the outdoors does not include taking a youngster or newbie to a crowded area after ANY fish or game. It would do nothing but put a bad taste in their mouth. That being said, I won't just not introduce others to the greatest activity on Mother Earth, but rather do it under more controlled circumstances, perhaps chasing less persued wildlife on less trampled territory. Lessons should be taught by those of us who experience these things, that in fact, these are isolated instances. But why chance a bad taste before the passion is instilled?

I'm kinda blowin off subject here...sorry.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

"HIS public land."

Can't blame you for being passionate about this, but you might want to reconsider your efforts. Start by rethinking the overall context of your statements...that's all. Why not complain about not having enough public water or land to hunt and do something about it? It is one reason for the overcrowding. 

200 yards is a good courtesy, but really that is not the answer.

Hunter effort hours down, user conflicts up...hmmm


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Sander is onto something as well. Your frustrations are a result of a couple different things IMO.

1. Not enough public land for today's hunting population. 
2. The general public is getting lazier every year. 
3. A lot of the guys that still hunt and fish are also getting smarter. 
Communication is quicker than ever with internet, cell phones, satellite photos, etc.

Your frustrations hit home for me. Took me about 2 years of tournament bass fishing to hate it. (If I can hit your boat with a 1 oz spinnerbait YOU'RE TOO CLOSE!) I still fish 3 days per week, but no more tournies.


----------



## Quaackwhacker (Nov 28, 2007)

beer and nuts said:


> Just curious and maybe this should be a different post but how far does one think is a sensible distance to setup from another party or another way how much room does one think they are entitled to once setup??


I say if you are with a three man party and you have some *@# clown set up right on your back door, you have the other two guys flank the clown the same distance that they set up from you!!! Not really but sounds like fun:evilsmile!!! 

In all seriousness, a few hundred yards should be allowed or better yet a general rule of thumb should be the 450' rule set forth by or corrupt  DNR!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

tracker14 said:


> You make a good point but my dads been deer hunting upnorth on state land got there really early. And someone else showed up My dad didn't think he was gonna get to the truck alive. This guy was pissed off and told my dad he'd kill him if he messed up his hunting again. Again state land first come first serve. My father and I hunted there for several years prior and never ever saw anyone. We no longer hunt there. I don't care what anyone says its not worth the chance. :rant: Being a positive role model does help in some areas though


 Ya beat me to the punch on your reference to deer hunting, or as BeWild said, fishing in a river. Fact is, it's not just duck hunting...it's life in general! My friend used to deer hunt with his dad (in his 80's, and real SOB :lol on public land in the northern lower. Hunted the same area for years. He took the time to scout hard, and build a real nice ground blind out of brush and logs in the area so his old dad could be fairly comfortable. Well come Nov. 15th, they head out there at O'dark thirty, and you guessed it...someone is there already. And yeah, it is public land, so first-come...but my friend started to explain that they spent lots of time and effort in constructing the thing so his old dad could be comfortable, and the guy told them to piss off. So his old dad (the SOB) says okay then, sits right down next to the guy, and starts to whistle loudly, saying "if I ain't gonna have fun this morning, neither are you". :evilsmile Pretty soon the guy swore a bit, got up and walked off. 

Not trying to flame anyone, but this kind of post just makes me chuckle anymore. The moral of the story is we all deal with this everyday, whether it's hunting, fishing, trying to beat your fellow-man to the sale at Gander Mt, or the A-hole that pulls into the express lane at the grocery store and writes a check :yikes:.....this is just life folks. People (all of us, including yours truly) will occasionally be A-holes...that too is life. So ya gotta learn to live with it. Those of us who hunt the managed areas deal with it all the time, and the fact is we have a choice...if we hate it that much, then don't go there. Okay jd, take a breath....:evilsmile


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey you ever think about just asking the other party to hunt with you. I've had alot of good hunts like this. Your going to run into A-holes weather it is hunting or work it's how you deal with it. I'll be waterfowling to the day I die.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> Hey you ever think about just asking the other party to hunt with you. I've had alot of good hunts like this...


Imagine that...trying to get along with someone else :idea: Another great thought :evilsmile

Done it myself lots of times, and it usually works out well.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Dahmer said:


> Hey you ever think about just asking the other party to hunt with you. I've had alot of good hunts like this. Your going to run into A-holes weather it is hunting or work it's how you deal with it. I'll be waterfowling to the day I die.


Not a chance in hell. 

And I think the reasons are fairly obvious. 

First off,,,, you don't know this person from Adam. He could be a complete wacko. It's one thing to have to deal with idiots in the bank or grocery store,,, dealing with idiots at 4am with guns is a whole different story. 
Even if you chat with them in the parking lot or boat launch and they seem real nice and down to earth,,,, how do you know how safe they are while hunting?? Personally,,,,, I don't EVER hunt with someone I don't know. Even then,, you really don't know. 

I became friends with a guy for years before we both figured out we hunted. Nicest guy in the world. Turns out he has property and access to TONS of private property in Monroe,,, pheasants and rabbits EVERY WHERE. He invites me out and we go stompin' one area for a while, then we head back to the truck. I unload my gun and pull out my case and he says "what are you doin?",,,, "you don't have to unload your gun,,, as long as the safety is on":tdo12: I unload anyway and we head to the next spot,,, as we start out to the next field,, I notice that his safety is "off" the whole time:tdo12: This went on for a few more fields,, the whole time I'm not even really "hunting",, I'm watching him and his barrel direction. On top of all that,,,,, he was shootin at seagulls the whole time out there.


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

friends or acquaintances??
I mean how could you be friends (for years even) and not ever figure out you both hunt???

Anyway, inviting guys to hunt together can definately work and yes, there will be times when you discover the guys you grouped with are morons but there's (i think) a better chance you make new friends and have good times. I dare say w.h.Bonney's viewpoint is negative and cynical- which keeps the vicious cycle going. Why not try a different tack?? it could easily be a very positive experience.


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup - being the ripe old age of 24 with 12 years of hunting experience (many quite seriously) in your pocket I am sure you have now seen it all. I have waders and shells older than you. Yes - it truly sucks to have someone set up too close to you but as others have noted, either try to convince them to leave (it sometimes works), ask them to join you (I have not tried that one) or move somewhere else (my usual method of retaining that little bit of sanity I have left). 

I believe it would be in your best interest to avoid the openers, either the regular season or late. I took my son for his first hunting trip on an opening day many years ago on public waters. It was like a war zone. I was embarrassed and had to explain that what he was seeing wasn't hunting. We never did that again. 

I scouted for 3 weeks prior to the late season this year. I found allot of ducks but I pretty much knew it would be a zoo for the January 5th opener. I skipped Saturday and ended up hunting Sunday afternoon with my youngest daughter (20 years old and her first duck hunt). We had a fantastic time. We saw some ducks, we called to some ducks, I missed some ducks and we harvested a crippled hen Canvasback. It is a hunt I will always remember because I hunted with one of my children. 

You have made the correct decision to quit hunting on public waters.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

new b said:


> friends or acquaintances??
> I mean how could you be friends (for years even) and not ever figure out you both hunt???
> 
> Anyway, inviting guys to hunt together can definately work and yes, there will be times when you discover the guys you grouped with are morons but there's (i think) a better chance you make new friends and have good times. I dare say w.h.Bonney's viewpoint is negative and cynical- which keeps the vicious cycle going. Why not try a different tack?? it could easily be a very positive experience.


It just never came up,,,,, he mentioned that he had bowhunted(I didn't at the time). We were always either drinkin', playing pool, darts,, whatever,, hunting and fishing just never popped up. 

If someone sets up 50 or 100 yards from me or skybusts every bird,,,, I don't wanna hunt with people(with no common courtesy) like that anyway,, after that I'm not gonna take the time to find out if they're a wacko or not. I don't need anymore friends but by all means if you wanna partner up with an inconsiderate stranger at 4am in the marsh,, do it,, more power to ya.


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> Now, in that case, I'd agree- they already demonstrated that they are ignorant a holes. I guess the situation I had in mind is when you basically run into each other at about the same time, same spot. If someone's already set up, either move on or ask to group up but dont just park ur lazy *** next door.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

We've all had bad experiences with people we knew, or thought we knew, but that shouldn't condemn the whole race of hunters. Yes, by all means you need to be careful whenever you're dealing with guns. But a few simple questions or observations will tell you real quickly what you're dealing with. If I had a guy tell me that there was no need to unload if the safety was on, I'd be outta there fast too. :yikes: But in my experience the majority of hunters I've run into are safe, reasonable people. If they aren't, I don't associate with them.

At the risk of hijacking the thread, another sore spot with me related to this whole topic...my observation is that waterfowlers (yours truly included) tend to be some of the most secretive, non-forthcoming, often non-helpful of sportsman. Did any of you ever think that those guys you lableled "a-holes", "morons" or some other term aren't knowingly trying to ruin your day, but may just need some guidance from someone with more experience than them? Not suggesting that some guys aren't true a-holes here, but setting up too close to another, downwinding another group, "skybusting"...all of the things we may consider a blatant attempt to screw us over could in fact be the result of ignorance :idea: I had a hunt I posted about a couple years ago where someone downwinded me and screwed the whole hunt for me, and I called 'em every name in the book, so I'm as guilty as the next guy. But I've tried to make a conscious effort *NOT* to make those assumptions. A case in point from our beloved managed waterfowl areas...often people who are new to these areas do not understand the importance of playing the wind, and taking into account the location of the other parties around you, when setting up. One of our members, the illustrious Shiawassee Kid, took the time to put down in writing what he calls the managed area wind guide, which was aimed for those unfamiliar with these areas to give them some tips on how to hunt managed area crop strips. Some have said his intent may have been arrogant and that he's "dictating" to others how he feels these areas should be hunted. But from a global perspective, getting everyone on the same page with this kind of advice should help *EVERYONE* in the field get along better, avoid conflicts, and have a better hunt. Instead of just bitching about the "morons" or "a-holes" who purposely screwed his hunt over (not that he hasn't done that a time or two also :evilsmile) he took the time to make an attempt to educate those who are willing to accept some help. That kind of "mentoring" and advice is what I'm talking about. Next time you think someone is screwing you over, think again...are they really, or do they just not know any better?

If we all make an attempt to take a newbie under our wing and educate them on the basics, we may just end up with a more cooperative group of hunters in the future. Okay, I'm off my pulpit :evilsmile


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

That is kinda of why I start hunting DNR run area's, BUT this year everytime I hunted DNR game area's except 1 time.. I had nothing but skybusters all around me.. So,when my buddy called to ask me to layout hunt the late season (I was still chaffing from the so-so duck hunting year:rant, so I said, "I'll skip it"! :smile-mad

The 2 trips layout hunting this year we had guys driving their tender boats around trying to kick the ducks up, and all they did was push the ducks over to Canada? Than, I went sneak shooting this year and some JA was doing it the whole time, and when you sneak shoot on the lake you anchor upwind and than float down when ducks set in your dekes, and believe it or not we had ducks (2) in our dekes, and were floating down and that JA :rant: was trying to push up our dekes as we were floating down & I'm trying to wave his stupid @#$ off! 

Also a long time ago when Muscamoot was really fun to hunt we had guys set-up 50 yards away (after sunrise:rant and we said, "don't you think your alittle close"? They said, "nope, we can hunt right here", than all the sudden one of the JA's shot at my buddy's dekes!! So, from than on I stopped hunting Muscamoot...


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I wish you guys would all quit duck hunting! BI---ing! and Crying! So I can have the whole sport to myself:lol::lol:


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> We've all had bad experiences with people we knew, or thought we knew, but that shouldn't condemn the whole race of hunters. Yes, by all means you need to be careful whenever you're dealing with guns. But a few simple questions or observations will tell you real quickly what you're dealing with. If I had a guy tell me that there was no need to unload if the safety was on, I'd be outta there fast too. :yikes: But in my experience the majority of hunters I've run into are safe, reasonable people. If they aren't, I don't associate with them.
> 
> At the risk of hijacking the thread, another sore spot with me related to this whole topic...my observation is that waterfowlers (yours truly included) tend to be some of the most secretive, non-forthcoming, often non-helpful of sportsman. Did any of you ever think that those guys you lableled "a-holes", "morons" or some other term aren't knowingly trying to ruin your day, but may just need some guidance from someone with more experience than them? Not suggesting that some guys aren't true a-holes here, but setting up too close to another, downwinding another group, "skybusting"...all of the things we may consider a blatant attempt to screw us over could in fact be the result of ignorance :idea: I had a hunt I posted about a couple years ago where someone downwinded me and screwed the whole hunt for me, and I called 'em every name in the book, so I'm as guilty as the next guy. But I've tried to make a conscious effort *NOT* to make those assumptions. A case in point from our beloved managed waterfowl areas...often people who are new to these areas do not understand the importance of playing the wind, and taking into account the location of the other parties around you, when setting up. One of our members, the illustrious Shiawassee Kid, took the time to put down in writing what he calls the managed area wind guide, which was aimed for those unfamiliar with these areas to give them some tips on how to hunt managed area crop strips. Some have said his intent may have been arrogant and that he's "dictating" to others how he feels these areas should be hunted. But from a global perspective, getting everyone on the same page with this kind of advice should help *EVERYONE* in the field get along better, avoid conflicts, and have a better hunt. Instead of just bitching about the "morons" or "a-holes" who purposely screwed his hunt over (not that he hasn't done that a time or two also :evilsmile) he took the time to make an attempt to educate those who are willing to accept some help. That kind of "mentoring" and advice is what I'm talking about. Next time you think someone is screwing you over, think again...are they really, or do they just not know any better?
> 
> If we all make an attempt to take a newbie under our wing and educate them on the basics, we may just end up with a more cooperative group of hunters in the future. Okay, I'm off my pulpit :evilsmile


"FLOODED CROPS" "SIGNS FOR YOUR HUNTING SPOT"......

Does anybody shoot your birds and then clean em for you???

LOL!

In all seriousness you may have hit the nail on the head in certain occasions.

However in most cases I tend to think the guys know that they are "infringing" on your comfort space...

I hunt almost exclusively on public non-managed areas or private property. MOST (95+%) of the guys I encounter in my little backwater spots are superb in their respect of someones waterfowl comfort zone.

You work hard to get in and out and the conditions are rough. 

Maybe that weeds out some of the bad/inconsiderate ones?

But every now and then the "Oh well I slept in sucks to be you guy(s)" show up and literally sit in your lap.....

I pack up and go anymore, as I am in the field to relax and enjoy the outdoors and the dog. Not get into a peeing contest with a JRRK OFF who obviously thinks he will die if he does not "shoot stuff"....


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

A Nickle for everytime someone set up to close I could join one of those fancy smancy clubs. 

Speaking of clubs, someone mentioned $100,000.00 to join "a" duck club. Where do I sign up for a few of these clubs in this area. I got a few extra hundred thousand laying around burning a hole in my pocket. Might as well spend it to hunt....... (sarcasm sign insert here)

Is there really duck clubs in MI where they pay 100K a year ? HOLY ****. I know St Helens has one, never thought it would be that much for exclusive use of the lake. That is the only duck club I know of. Before some JA tells me DU is a duck club I know. I am speaking more of a piece of property that some club owns and has members who hunt it exclusivly. 


By the way, if you feel pissed off enough to quit duck hunting PM me your hot spots you hunted, I will gladly try to do some good in the area. I don't want your stuff as you are gonna need it a few years down the road when you realize it is in your blood....... 


I live in Battle Creek, and believe me I know what pressure is. There is virtually ZERO public land to hunt, and it seems the more well off folks have the fields leased up, and nobody will give you permission to hunt some ponds because there brothers cousins daughters boyfriends step son is deer hunting there a couple times this year..... So I will gladly fight crowds just to have some places to hunt where there are ducks. My alarm clock knows what time to wake up. 

Besides, anyone who sets up close enough to me to feel the steel understands the fact that I do shoot back. If they don't go away when I shine them as they come down and set up to close I make sure they know I am there and that I will be shooting at any ducks that work my spread. And also make sure they know that if they shoot at me and the steel is felt, well, you get the picture. I have never actually done this, but god it would be tempting. I still tell them that though, usually deters a lot.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BeWild said:


> IMO, if you tune in to the all of the other threads every once in awhile, there is a downside to every form of hunting. Every type of hunter that frequents this site has something to b**** about. We have snaggers in the rivers, deer hunters shooting fawns and sitting in others stands, and we waterfowlers complain about downwinding, skybusting, and other dick moves that happen in the marsh. My point is, whether you get encroached upon while you are in the marsh or waist deep in the river fishing for steelhead, there is always someone who is a little less considerate than most of us would like to see. Sorry for your bad experiences, but no matter what type of hunting you participate in, something is always going to irk you.


right there is the truth. no matter what your hobby is, this will almost always happen.


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

I like to bake, and you know what happened to me the other day, I was baking some polynesian macadamia coconut cookies and my !#*&%*&% wife came in and wanted to use the same *&$#%# oven I was using!!!!! She then proceeded to turn the temprature down 25 *&^* degrees!!! Not only that, but she sat down right in front of the *&^*&% oven and blocked me from opening it up anymore to get my #[email protected]%& cookies out!!! The worst part of it all was I had been working on those cookies since o'dark thirty, and she came in the kitchen after #&$%*@ daylight. I was gonna teach her how to respect other bakers by taking her baking with me sometimes, but I figure whats the use, shes a worthless piece of #*$^ anyway. Oh and by the way, I did't get laid that night either:tdo12:.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

donbtanner said:


> I like to bake, and you know what happened to me the other day, I was baking some polynesian macadamia coconut cookies and my !#*&%*&% wife came in and wanted to use the same *&$#%# oven I was using!!!!! She then proceeded to turn the temprature down 25 *&^* degrees!!! Not only that, but she sat down right in front of the *&^*&% oven and blocked me from opening it up anymore to get my #[email protected]%& cookies out!!! The worst part of it all was I had been working on those cookies since o'dark thirty, and she came in the kitchen after #&$%*@ daylight. I was gonna teach her how to respect other bakers by taking her baking with me sometimes, but I figure whats the use, shes a worthless piece of #*$^ anyway. Oh and by the way, I did't get laid that night either:tdo12:.


:lol::lol::lol: THIS IS GREAT!!! One of the best posts I've seen in a long time. To take the words from Rodney King..."Can't we all just get along?" And by the way, if you're too young to know who Rodney King is...google him :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

steelsetter said:


> "FLOODED CROPS" "SIGNS FOR YOUR HUNTING SPOT"......
> 
> Does anybody shoot your birds and then clean em for you???
> 
> ...


If I recall, I think you and I have had this discussion before...you hate the managed waterfowl areas, which is your right. A lot of people agree...and choose not to hunt there. But these areas do provide a benefit for a lot of hunters in Michigan. Not to mention the food, staging and nesting habitat they offer for waterfowl, and other game and non-game species. So whether you like the areas or not, they do serve a purpose that would definitely be missed were they gone. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread....:evilsmile


----------



## Fowlmood (Oct 7, 2007)

I feel your frustration. I felt it for years. I used to hunt Pontiac Lake in Oakland County. Been rained down on with lead and steel shot several times over the past 38 years.
I finally had enough of the BS and packed up all my stuff, sold my house, grabbed up the Dawgs and the ole' lady, and moved up north 5 years ago. I now live in BFE with lots of Waterfowl and very few people.
My ole' lady says, "You're going to move us up north for duck hunting?" Yep, it's that simple. I've been doin' it for almost 40 years and I'm not going to quit because of a bunch of inconsiderate A-holes.
I love Waterfowlin' and will not give it up until I'm unable to do it anymore.

Keep your gear man. If you don't, you'll regret it if the same blood flows through your veins that flows through mine.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I hunt mostly public land for ducks and run into very little, if any pressure. Here is a couple tips for ya'



#1-Take the G-D "Avery" "FA" "DU" "Foiles" & "Lab/Goose/Duck" "ect." decals off your truck- Might as well go on a public forum and tell everyone EXACTLY where you are hunting-in fact all your decals say is "HERE IS WHERE I PARK WHILE DUCK HUNTING!!!"

#2-Skip the coffee shop / restaurant after your hunt- 2 minutes after you walk in EVERYONE in the place knows what you've been doing and 2 minutes after that they ALL know where you've been doing it. 5 minutes after that they are on the phone with their "closest" friends letting them know " 'Ole meatsick sure tore 'em up this morning out at _________________".

#3-Get on Micrsoft Virtual Earth(tm) or GoogleEarth(tm) now and look for out of the way water/marsh areas on public land and SCOUT those areas in the summer.


OR
#4- Do nothing and keep biatchin' about pressure and aholes, very entertaining.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

KLR said:


> I hunt mostly public land for ducks and run into very little, if any pressure. Here is a couple tips for ya'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and someone was talking about waterfowlers being a discrete and secretive bunch????


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

BeWild said:


> and someone was talking about waterfowlers being a discrete and secretive bunch????


 
Not as bad as the fisher-people on this very site......


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168595


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

excellent point......fisher-people....haha i like that


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BeWild said:


> and someone was talking about waterfowlers being a discrete and secretive bunch????


Yeah I did, and I'm gonna keep banging this drum until I'm 6 feet under. No, I'm not suggesting we give away all of our secret spots, but if we don't all take some responsibility for recruiting new waterfowlers...some way...somehow...the next generation will be screwed big time. Some will say "don't care about the next generation. I just wanna shoot ducks", which is exactly why we're having this discussion.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

KLR said:


> Not as bad as the fisher-people on this very site......
> 
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168595


 
Now that's comedy!

We all know that we need to increase hunter numbers to adequately protect our traditions for the next generation, yet we're quick to complain when increased numbers lead to crowding on our public land. We live in a paradox, I guess. I wonder what it was like in the "golden old days" when there were lots more hunters...... Probably standing shoulder to shoulder around the lakes, I guess. 

How about this for a solution: Everybody post up their 10 favorite spots to hunt, complete with GPS co-ords. If we all know 10,000 great places to hunt, maybe we'll all spread out a little bit more......

Yeah, I didn't think so......:evilsmile


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

Cmon you guys, I thought this thread would get more than 4 pages!! The illustrius words of UF student Andrew Meyer "Don't taze me bro" should apply here somewhere.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't Quit. Beleive me every year I go out and find that one spot that holds ducks, do the homework scouting and go set up on it, and wham, someone comes in and sets up. With some small ponds that hold ducks, it is okay for one group to be there. Plenty of room for more than one group, however, the ducks get to over pressured and move out that morning. Yup, everytime that happens I think why bother. 

There is some truth to the post if we all posted where we hunt it might be better. I doubt it would work though, because there are aholes without any respect for their peers, hence why this conversation takes place. I for one would not go hunt a spot someone did all the homework on and I happen to hear where on this forum, or however. I would say good job on the find, and good luck ! Keep us posted. 

One thing that Michigan is lacking. A lot of places to waterfowl hunt. With Riparian laws it makes it very tough on the SW side. Not much for decent public areas. If the amount of areas that are open to public hunting would increase, I bet you would see a decrease in Aholes. I for one would like to see the program already in place blossom. There is a guide you can pick up at your liscence dealer that has a listing of all private properties open to public hunting. It is the old Public Stamp Access Program. Meaning land owners strike a deal with DNR and they open their land to public. You have to check in with some, some you don't. It is listed in the guide what the landowner prefers. It is also listed what kind of property it is ie: wooded, cropland, wetland, etc. If this program was expanded extensivley, especially in areas where there is not much public property it would be a benefit to all of us. 

Sorry to get off the thread topic.


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

:sad: Frustration is a real buzz kill when duck hunting and I feel your pain. It is an expensive sport and what adds to that are trash hunters as we call them. Youre pretty young so why not take a break and cool out for a season or 2. I have done that over the last 30 years and works great. Go hunt some deer and then come back to the sport later. Dont sell anything though because equipment isnt getting cheaper


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm not going to fall for a post that IMO is looking for sympathy from a bunch of people.


All duck hunters know crowds exist so there are 3 options:
1) Deal with the crowds
2) Find spots off the beaten path
3) Quit duck hunting

You've chosen option 3, so list your stuff in the classifieds and find a different hobby.

I know I sound harsh, but what is the point of this post? Starting a post complaining about duck hunters that are too close is like posting that ducks have wings and fly, not new news to anyone.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm not going to fall for a post that IMO is looking for sympathy from a bunch of people.
> 
> 
> All duck hunters know crowds exist so there are 3 options:
> ...


 
Yeah dude, Im lookin for sympathy
I could have cared less if this thread didn't recieve a single post.
When I'm pissed, I write stuff down, and then I feel better. I did that, gave my opinions, and felt better. I wasn't lookin to get attacked. Find something better to do...


----------



## chilipepper (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey man nothing wrong with sharing feelings or frustrations. Duck hunting is an emotional roller coaster. One day you have the best hunt ever and the next 3 hunts are a bust. We go for the drawings on Harsens&#8217;s Island 20 time a year and this year we only got 3 good picks. Talk about frustrated, having to be there at 5:30 and paying huge fees to ferry across just adds to it. Your post was great and don&#8217;t let anyone flame it. FYI that Cadis did fall for the post but doesn't realize it LOL....


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't afford private land but I can afford a mudbuddy. It helps a little.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Hunting state land is hard to hunt. You have to find birds then half the battle after that is beating the crowd or hunting were they arent.


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> I've had it.
> I'm fed up with those with NO sense of hunter ethics.
> 
> You've all heard it a hundred times, but my first and only time out duck hunting this year was ruined by a bunch of inconsiderate hunters.
> ...



You could always do what we do in the same situation, go over and invite to let them join you, so your not trying to take birds form each other. I have done that many time with very good results. Nobody gets mad and you might even make a new friend. two set ups becoming one makes for more dekes and better shooting for all of you.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

MERGANZER said:


> QUIT THEN! That will show em whose boss! I would much rather have you be an ambassador for the sport and stay on as a positive influence to those who see how you conduct yourself than to have you walk away. If all the good role models quit, what role models are left for tomorrows hunters?
> 
> Ganzer


Isnt that the truth.......well said.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

FF is has just gotten to spoiled hunting private land all year accept that weekend. Hunting is so much a part of him he can't quit. If you get a chance to deer hunt with him you might even learn something. So when he says he was just venting it's true.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

oh so thats supposed to make everyone feel better. he finally has to deal with public land like everyone else and he is mad. some of us have to deal with crowds all year.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

your a baby thats all the fun in public hunting 
you just got to deal with it


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

duckhunter382 said:


> oh so thats supposed to make everyone feel better. he finally has to deal with public land like everyone else and he is mad. some of us have to deal with crowds all year.


If you want to feel better I suggest you contact a professional that charges by the hour. 

I was just stating that he is sincere in his posts.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

JYDOG said:


> If you want to feel better I suggest you contact a professional that charges by the hour.
> 
> I was just stating that he is sincere in his posts.


Sincere???:lol:

If he was sincere the title would have been, "I'm retiring from PUBLIC land duck hunting" period. Not a gereral statement of retiring all together with an asterick at the end trying to bait people into the thread.

We've all been hosed by someone before and we have all vented on here about it, so that is not the issue I have with this thread, it is the impression of a bait and switch, cry in the title that your retiring from duck hunting, rant at the begining of the post and then at the end turn around and say that you will still hunt all this great private land you have :lol: Basically and insincere play for attention IMO.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Sincere???:lol:
> 
> If he was sincere the title would have been, "I'm retiring from PUBLIC land duck hunting" period. Not a gereral statement of retiring all together with an asterick at the end trying to bait people into the thread.
> 
> We've all been hosed by someone before and we have all vented on here about it, so that is not the issue I have with this thread, it is the impression of a bait and switch, cry in the title that your retiring from duck hunting, rant at the begining of the post and then at the end turn around and say that you will still hunt all this great private land you have :lol: Basically and insincere play for attention IMO.


 
Hey, Genius,
I put an asterisk at the end to be funny, and that probally went WAY over your head. 
I tried to put a humerous twist (hell, I even wrote a "poem") on a frustrating situation, and you just cant get it. As far as attention goes, If attempting to be entertaining is a "play for attention", then consider me guilty, along with EVERY OTHER storyteller, comic, actor, singer, etc.
My post said it all. I'm not spoiled by hunting private land. All of the land I hunt I either lease or have worked hard to aquire. 
Quit taking everyting so literally. 

close it moderators. seems now people are whining about my "whining"


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

as requested... closed...


----------

